# Roll call for Silver Lake Michigan BBQ contest



## cheech

Who is planning on being at the Silver Lake BBQ contest in September?


----------



## crewdawg52

Laura and I are going up there probably wednesday the 12th.  Gonna make it a long weekend getaway.  Staying at the Dunes Waterfront Hotel (BBQ Bubba there also). (231) 873-5500.  It's across the street from the activities (fall Applefest going too).  Registered for the judging class on the 13th.  Jeff Clark emailed me back and wanted to know if I would like to judge the comp!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looked it up in the KCBS rules for judging....You can judge any KCBS event AFTER you have taken the class.  Ya need to start somewhere........ Looking forward to seeing the MI chapter of SMF again (hopefully more can show up this time).

If anyone is interested in the class, contact Jeff Clark [email protected]     (231)873-5980 or (231)873-5257  Main page  www.slsdbbq.com


----------



## bbq bubba

Oh ya, well be there, hopefully Cindy n the kids are coming too so the girls can do their thing while the guys do our thing! Be at judging class on thursday too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Should be a great time, all who can make it should try!


----------



## watery eyes

Debi and I will be making a day trip out of it for the competition. We enjoyed Grand Rapids very much and had a great time meeting everyone from SMF.

Can't take the KCBS course or do any further time as my school schedule just won't permit it.


Hope to see you all there and save us a parking space....


----------



## ldrus

would like some more info for this event just a newbie  but would like to come and see a comp.  never been to one  before  sounds like fun even if im not smokin so send me a email or pm if you would please


----------



## crewdawg52

First of all, welcome to SMF Ikrus.  Need to go to Roll Call and introduce yourself to everyone.  All info you need is  at www.slsdbbq.com


----------



## cheech

Cheech and wife       
Crewdawg and wife       
bbq Bubba and family       
Watery Eyes and wife
Bud and Tonto
Teacup13
johnd49455

This is the list I have so far


----------



## tonto1117

Bud and me will be there also
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I apoligize for not posting much, but this summer is just flying by!!! I can't believe it's almost August already. 
Look foward to seeing you all there!!!


----------



## teacup13

pick me pick me...... the missus said since i had to go to Atlantic City for a little while with that dreaded work thing that i could attend 

the diamond bracelet i just got her for her birthday sealed the deal...lol

hope to meet everybody there


----------



## bbq bubba

No backing out this time bro! looking forward to seeing you. Are you bringing the bracelet, i mean the missus? If you can go to class on thursday, you could be a judge on Sat. They still need judges


----------



## deejaydebi

Looks like another gathering in the making! Have fun all! and be safe!


----------



## cheech

We have room for you and others can we count on seeing you?


----------



## teacup13

nope no backing out this time.....yes the bracelet with 65 diamonds in it goes with me and so does the missus..lol

wont be able to be a judge, have to work on thursday so i can get friday-sunday off


----------



## smokincowboy

wish I could but that is harvest time here on the farm


----------



## jts70

I am going to try my best to make it, with the wife. I have my fingers crossed!!


----------



## johnd49455

I will be there  in the backyard competition. I am lucky enough to live only a few miles away. 
My daughter works for Jeff Clark @ Sands restaurant so I am sure she will be working that day. 
I would have replied sooner but have been at the hospital a lot lately. My dad just had 5 bypasses. He, if he can get someone to drive will have his '66 Mustang there @ the car show. 
I am hoping the wife will come out with me.
I am very much looking foreword to meeting you all in person.


----------



## bud's bbq

Welcome and glad you might come.  We will be there and will reserve a chair around the camp fire for you!!


----------



## tonto1117

Just read through this thread again and sounds like there will be quite a few of us there on Thursday night for the class. We should all plan on bringing or making somthing(lang & other equipment avalible to all) for a great dinner(A Feast, SMF style) on that or friday night ........Whatcha think??


----------



## crewdawg52

Sounds great!  On thurs nite though, not supposed to get out until around 930p. 

Arent you and Bud in the comp, or just the class?  If in the comp....believe judges cant fraternize with contestants until after the comp?


----------



## tonto1117

Right you are Geoff....guess I didn't think that one through
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . But once the judging is over, it's fine. We will have the usual ton of leftover BBQ after turn in,so maybe if everyone want's to bring some sides and dessert's for Sat,(they can go in the rv fridge till then) we can have our Feast then.....just some ideas....


----------



## crewdawg52

Will do.... Can ya smoke Pepto Bismol?  Jeff Clark signed me up to be a judge.


----------



## johnd49455

I have heard around these parts you can smoke anything.

Just an idea... use it as an ingredient in a fatty or an ABT.


----------



## crewdawg52

It's offical, got the email today!......Dawgs in the class and gonna be a judge!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   What the hell did I get myself into?


----------



## johnd49455

Hey all Jeff wants to make a record 90# sausage burger at the Silver Lake Cookoff. He is looking for someone from the Michigan Pork Association.
 Either let Jeff Clark know or let me know & I will let Jeff know.


----------



## johnd49455

Where & what do I look for to find you guys


----------



## bbq bubba

Don't worry John, if you're doin the backyard cook-off on friday, we'll find you!


----------



## johnd49455

YaHoo I am getting so excited/nervous
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It is my 1st competition. I've only been doing BBQ for about a year.

Any pointers would be helpful.


----------



## bbq bubba

Practice makes perfect! Did my first rib cook-off this past spring, family ate ribs every weekend for a month before the comp, got a third out of 27 teams!. What do you plan on doing for chicken? Got any questions, shoot me a p.m., be glad to help ya


----------



## johnd49455

Sounds like me. Going broke buying ribs & cooking them. The neighbors like the leftovers but they are not the judges. One neighbor said they were the best ribs they ever had
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I am doing wings as the backyard has only ribs & wings. I plan to something different with the wings, leaving them whole. I have been having good luck except the skin but that has improved with oil in the mop sauce. I think that leaving them whole may win some points in presentation. It also slows them a little bit so I get good (smoky) flavor in the meat. I have worked out my own rub for the ribs. It is very low salt cause the wife has sodium issues but is very good. Jeff tried some of the earlier version, that I had my daughter bring to work with her, she works at Sands & he liked them so  I think I am on the right track.


----------



## crewdawg52

Look for the  good lookin dude with a ball cap on ( me! Not you Cheech and Wateryeyes, bbq bubba and darn near everyone else  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) Oh hell, I'll be wearing the speedo.......


----------



## johnd49455

I'll be sure to look for the judge in a speedo


----------



## johnd49455

Have any added to this list since I was added?


----------



## crewdawg52

Should be rolling in about 1300-1300 hrs at the Dunes Waterfront Resort.  Gotta have time to check-in, figure where to go, fill the ice chest, and have a cocktail.


----------



## cheech

I believe the list is as accurate as is based on posts. If anyone else is planning on showing up please let us know


----------



## bbq bubba

I believe the only change on that list would be JTs70, he won't be making it.


----------



## bbq bubba

Anybody bringing kids? I got a 4 year old daughter that will be looking for a play date


----------



## cheech

Change made to the original post


----------



## crewdawg52

Just wondering?....... We had the "Taste Of Grand Rapids" and we have "Silver Lakes BBQ-Fest/ AppleFest".....Any other state or "area" have a SMF "gathering" (Since the biggie in June)?  Looks like us in Michigan are leading the pack!!!!  (taking camera)!


----------



## dew

I never knew they had a BBQ contest in Silver Lake.


----------



## bbq bubba

Only 2nd annual!


----------



## crewdawg52

Welcome Dew from Muskeegon, and glad ya found us at SMF!  First of all, ya need to introduce yourself in "Roll Call"! , get to know the place, and have alot of good times!

About your ? over Silver Lakes.....State BBQ cookoff this weekend along with the Applefest.  Many of the members of SMF will attend..some are going to judge the comp!  Check out www.slsdbbq.com 

Again, welcome


----------



## dew

I grew up in Shelby which has me wondering just who John D really is?


----------



## johnd49455

Dew I grew up in Muskegon (Roosevelt Park). I moved to Shelby 6 or 7 years ago. 

If you can make to the cookoff in Silver Lake this weekend you will find out who I am


----------



## crewdawg52

Gonna get an early start to Silver Lakes.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looking forward to seeing friends again, and meeting new ones.  Hope everyone in the Michigan area can attend.  

Will have many pics of everyone and everything, posted sometime sunday.  All have a great weekend!


----------



## bbq bubba

Well, hittin the road shortly, should be up by the time the judging class is done, will be havin a pop with Crewdawg, tonto n bud, and tomorrow lookin forward to seeing John in his first cookoff!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Will check in on Sunday, besides a great comp., should be a nice gathering of the SMF Michigan chapter! Wish us luck!!


----------



## hawgheaven

LUCK!! Kick some BBQ butt you guys!!


----------



## johnd49455

test run is turning out fantabulistic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thanks hawg


----------

